# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Eagle CAD Tips and Tricks

## kioan

Ένας χρήσιμος οδηγός με συμβουλές για το Eagle CAD

Eagle CAD Tips and Tricks Part 1Eagle CAD Tips and Tricks Part 2

----------

arkoudiaris (31-05-16), 

FH16 (20-08-16), 

Fire Doger (26-05-16), 

GiwrgosTH (26-05-16), 

manolena (20-08-16), 

sakisr (26-05-16), 

SeAfasia (26-05-16), 

SV1EDG (26-05-16), 

Zeke_Stane (04-10-19)

----------


## draco1

ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΟ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ_Eagle

EAGLE_manual_Greek

----------


## Kernel Panic

καλή σαρακοστή....  
Αυτές τις ημέρες είχα χρόνο για σκότωμα και είπα να δοκιμάσω πως είναι τώρα το autodesk Eagle (v8.6) - είχα μείνει στην 7.6 της cadsof.
Βλέπω λοιπόν οτι έχουν γίνει αρκετές βελτιώσεις, τώρα εμφανίζει στο pcb τα ονόματα των nets, σε προστατεύει να μην πατήσεις πάνω σε άλλη διαδρομή του ίδιου layer,  εμφανίζει live πως θα είναι το PCB μετα το gerber, μπορείς άμεσα να δεις τις διαστάσεις, πόσα componets, drils κλπ. Ακόμη και τα gerber βγαίνουν ακόμη ποιο εύκολα, γενικά μου άφησε καλές εντυπώσεις.
 Αυτά για την ώρα, το ψάχνω ακόμη

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Αυτο που με στεναχωρεί στο EAGLE είναι η αναζήτηση του που στην library που θεωρώ οτι υστερεί σοβαρότατα και δεν συνάδει με το τόσο εξελιγμένο έξυπνο και φιλικό υπόλοιπο λογισμικό σχεδίασης. Σε καθυστερεί αδικαιολόγητα και δεν έχω μπορέσει  να βρω ενα σταθερό μοτίβο του τι θα ανακαλύψει και τί οχι. Απο την αλλη ξερεις οτι με τοσο πλουσια library ψαχνοντας θα βρεις τελικα αυτο που αναζητας ή κατι αντιστοιχο. Πχ δε νομιζω να εχει αλλο λογισμικο τετοια default library σε pcb connectors sockets κτλ. Χρησιμοποιώ την ελεύθερη έκδοση βεβαια, καθως όσες φορες προσπάθησα να συνηθίσω το KICAD μου ήταν αδύνατο.

----------


## SProg

Το καλυτερο tip για το Eagle, ειναι το unistall  :Very Happy:

----------


## picdev

> Αυτο που με στεναχωρεί στο EAGLE είναι η αναζήτηση του που στην library που θεωρώ οτι υστερεί σοβαρότατα και δεν συνάδει με το τόσο εξελιγμένο έξυπνο και φιλικό υπόλοιπο λογισμικό σχεδίασης. Σε καθυστερεί αδικαιολόγητα και δεν έχω μπορέσει  να βρω ενα σταθερό μοτίβο του τι θα ανακαλύψει και τί οχι. Απο την αλλη ξερεις οτι με τοσο πλουσια library ψαχνοντας θα βρεις τελικα αυτο που αναζητας ή κατι αντιστοιχο. Πχ δε νομιζω να εχει αλλο λογισμικο τετοια default library σε pcb connectors sockets κτλ. Χρησιμοποιώ την ελεύθερη έκδοση βεβαια, καθως όσες φορες προσπάθησα να συνηθίσω το KICAD μου ήταν αδύνατο.



χρησημοποιείς τα αστεράκια φαντάζομαι ?
πλέον η autodesk το εξελίζει πολύ το eagle, η 8 έκδοση έχει πάρει φωτιά.
Για νορμάλ σχεδιάσεις μια χαρά είναι σίγουρα το altium είναι καλύτερο, βέβαια το altium κάνει 7000ε το πιο φτηνό ενώ το eagle το παίρνεις και με 500ε το χρόνο

----------


## SProg

Για μια εταιρεια που σχεδιαζει συνεχεια, δεν ειναι λεφτα. Εξαλλου αν εχεις ηδη αγορασει προηγουμενη εκδοση βγαινει πιο φθηνα.

Για μικρη εταιρεια ή για ατομικη χρηση, δεν πληρωνεις καν.

----------


## Fire Doger

Επίσης υπάρχει και το Circuit studio με 500$ και 150$ κάθε χρόνο (Διαφορές με AD)

----------

nestoras (19-02-18)

----------


## SProg

Λειπουν πολλα.. το κατεβαζει σπασμενο και τελος

----------


## Satcom

> Για μια εταιρεια που σχεδιαζει συνεχεια, δεν ειναι λεφτα. Εξαλλου αν εχεις ηδη αγορασει προηγουμενη εκδοση βγαινει πιο φθηνα.
> 
> Για μικρη εταιρεια ή για ατομικη χρηση, δεν πληρωνεις καν.




Βέβαια η Autodesk μείωσε τις διαστάσεις της ελεύθερης έκδοσης από 100Χ160mm σε90Χ90mm.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Βέβαια η Autodesk μείωσε τις διαστάσεις της ελεύθερης έκδοσης από 100Χ160mm σε90Χ90mm.



Καλό μας έκανε μάθαμε να κάνουμε καλύτερη χωροθέτηση, πιο εξυπνο routing και γλιτώνουμε και λεφτά γιατι αγοράζουμε μικρότερα κουτια κατασκευών :Tongue2: 
Πέραν της πλάκας μείωσαν ακριβώς στο μισό το εμβαδό της επιτρεπόμενης επιφάνειας σα να σου λένε ο τζάμπας πέθανε κατάμουτρα.

----------


## Kernel Panic

Παλικάρια,  οι διαστάσεις ΔΕΝ είναι 90x90mm, αλλά 80cm2,  είναι διαφορετικά τα μεγέθη πως να το κάνουμε. 
και μην αρχίζετε και εδώ να μετράτε ποιος την έχει καλύτερη, όλοι ξέρουμε οτι υπάρχουν και άλλα σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα, με τα καλά τους και τα στραβά τους για όλες τις δουλείες,  όλα τα γούστα και τα βαλάντια. 
Όπως υπάρχουν πολλά και διαφορετικά αυτοκίνητα, κινητά, τηλεοράσεις και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## SProg

Ακυρο το παραδειγμα.Δε μπορεις να συγκρινεις μια Porsche με ενα Volkswagen, για το ενα εχει x6 κοστος. Ενω αυτα που προτεινουμε ειναι Free.

----------


## Satcom

> Παλικάρια, οι διαστάσεις ΔΕΝ είναι 90x90mm, αλλά 80cm2




Ναι το γνωρίζω αλλά πριν την Autodesk τα όρια ήταν σε διαστάσεις δηλ 100Χ160mm,τώρα έγινε σε έκταση, 81cm2, λίγο πολύ είναι τα μισά.
Το χρησιμοποιώ από την εποχή του DOS και σπάνια χρειάστηκα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση πάνω από 100Χ160mm.






> Καλό μας έκανε μάθαμε να κάνουμε καλύτερη χωροθέτηση, πιο εξυπνο routing και γλιτώνουμε και λεφτά γιατι αγοράζουμε μικρότερα κουτια κατασκευών
> .



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## stratos111

Και το Eagle είναι δωρεάν σε full έκδοση για 3 χρόνια. Δηλώνεις μαθητής και κάνεις εγγραφή. Απλά και νόμιμα

----------


## Fire Doger

> The free download is a Personal Learning License that may be used by individuals for personal, *non-commercial* use. Free Autodesk software licenses and/or cloud-based services are subject to acceptance of and compliance with the terms and conditions of the license agreement or terms of service, as applicable, that accompany such software or cloud-based services. Usage is subject to such terms and conditions for as long as you use the software or until such terms and conditions change.



Είναι δωρεάν για μαθητές - μαθησιακούς σκοπούς, όσο παράνομος είσαι με το σπασμένο Altium άλλο τόσο είσαι και με το Eagle που κάνεις πλακέτες 80cm2 και τις πουλάς ή έχεις μαθητική άδεια ενώ δεν είσαι μαθητής.

Και στο Altium (τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα, δεν ξέρω αν το έφτιαξαν) μπορούσες να κάνεις όσα request για trial ήθελες, και αυτό νόμημο ήταν? :Lol: 


 *Spoiler:*       Στο EEVBlog ένας κινέζος είχε πει πως όλα τα pc είχαν σπασμένο Altium και όταν έρχονταν για έλεγχο τους έλεγαν πως δεν είναι οι μηχανικοί εκεί και δεν ήξεραν τους κωδικούς απ' τους υπολογιστές, να έρθουν άλλη μέρα και μετά έκαναν φορμάτ τα πάντα :Lol:

----------


## stratos111

Εννοείτε για προσωπική χρήση. Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας και ψάχνεις free ή σπασμένο, απλά δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι επαγγελματίας.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Ακυρο το παραδειγμα.Δε μπορεις να συγκρινεις μια Porsche με ενα Volkswagen, για το ενα εχει x6 κοστος. Ενω αυτα που προτεινουμε ειναι Free.



Σάββα, με αυτό επιβεβαιώνεις οτι είπα ποιο πάνω, οτι δηλ. δεν είναι μόνο το κόστος που σε οδηγεί στην Χ επιλογή, αλλά και οι διαφορετικές ανάγκες, δεν θα επιλέξεις μόνο Porsche αν έχεις τετραμελή οικογένεια, 
θα χρειαστείς και κάτι ακόμη, αφού τάχεις τα €€€€.
Να διευκρινίσω εδώ οτι δεν τα παίρνω (ακόμα :Biggrin:  ) από την autodesk και δίνω το λινκ για τα _κόστη του Eagle_ για ενημερωτικούς λόγους.
Αντίστοιχες επιλογές υπάρχουν και στα άλλα προγράμματα, με 15$ κάνεις την δουλειά σου χωρίς να χρειαστεί να γίνεις πειρατής.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Ετσι για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι ισχύει νομικά αν φτιαξω πλακετες με το ελευθερο EAGLE (μικροτερες ή ισες των 80cm^2) και τις πουλήσω. Νομικά είμαι εντάξει?

Επίσης μια τεχνική ερώτηση για το πρόγραμμα γιατι μάλλον ειναι μπροστά μου και δεν τη βρισκω τόσο καιρο. Αν μετανιώσουμε για το ρουτάρισμα που κάναμε ΄πως κανουμε μαζικό ripup όλη την πλακετα?

----------


## picdev

> Ετσι για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι ισχύει νομικά αν φτιαξω πλακετες με το ελευθερο EAGLE (μικροτερες ή ισες των 80cm^2) και τις πουλήσω. Νομικά είμαι εντάξει?
> 
> Επίσης μια τεχνική ερώτηση για το πρόγραμμα γιατι μάλλον ειναι μπροστά μου και δεν τη βρισκω τόσο καιρο. Αν μετανιώσουμε για το ρουτάρισμα που κάναμε ΄πως κανουμε μαζικό ripup όλη την πλακετα?



δεν εισαι καθόλου νομικα εντάξει , αν διαπιστώσει η εταιρεία ότι έχεις πουλήσει πλακέτες διεκδικεί διαφυγόντα κέρδη. Το license το λέει ξεκάθαρα.
Πιο πολύ ασχωλούνται με μεγάλα ψάρια. 

Για το ρουτάρισμα επιλέγεις όλους τους αγωγούς , μετά πατάς το icon του unroute, και μετά κάνεις δεξι κλικ στο μαύρο της οθόνης και επιλέγεις unrouter group

----------


## SProg

> δεν εισαι καθόλου νομικα εντάξει , αν διαπιστώσει η εταιρεία ότι έχεις πουλήσει πλακέτες διεκδικεί διαφυγόντα κέρδη. Το license το λέει ξεκάθαρα.
> Πιο πολύ ασχωλούνται με μεγάλα ψάρια.




Δεν γινεται αυτο που λες. Τοτε θα υπαρχε προβλημα και με την εταιρεια που κανει το PCB.

Σου εχει γυρισει ποτε πισω PCB απο ευρωπαικη εταιρεια γιατι το εκανες με σπασμενο προγραμμα; Ουτε ΚΑΝ μπορουν να δουν με τι προγραμμα το εκανες (αν θες).

Μην λετε χιονια.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Ετσι για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι ισχύει νομικά αν φτιαξω πλακετες με το ελευθερο EAGLE (μικροτερες ή ισες των 80cm^2) και τις πουλήσω. Νομικά είμαι εντάξει?
> 
> Επίσης μια τεχνική ερώτηση για το πρόγραμμα γιατι μάλλον ειναι μπροστά μου και δεν τη βρισκω τόσο καιρο. Αν μετανιώσουμε για το ρουτάρισμα που κάναμε ΄πως κανουμε μαζικό ripup όλη την πλακετα?



Αν και το σύνηθες είναι ότι όταν πρόκειται για εμπορική εκμετάλλευση πρέπει να πληρώσεις, δεν ξέρω τι λέει το συγκεκριμένο license,  για να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω διαβάσει κανένα license.
οπότε διαβάζεις το license, ρωτάς και κανα φίλο δικηγόρο και προχωράς. 
για το άλλο τώρα, το έχουν αλλάξει λίγο και γίνετε ως εξής
πρώτα επιλέγεις το group αυτό
Group.jpg
μετά την περιοχή που θέλεις 
select.jpg
το Ripup
Ripup.jpg
δεξί κλικ πάνω σε ένα επιλεγμένο διάδρομο
Ripup_group.jpg
και κλίκ στο Ripup:Group
και το αποτέλεσμα 
Ripup_group_.jpg

----------


## picdev

> Δεν γινεται αυτο που λες. Τοτε θα υπαρχε προβλημα και με την εταιρεια που κανει το PCB.
> 
> Σου εχει γυρισει ποτε πισω PCB απο ευρωπαικη εταιρεια γιατι το εκανες με σπασμενο προγραμμα; Ουτε ΚΑΝ μπορουν να δουν με τι προγραμμα το εκανες (αν θες).
> 
> Μην λετε χιονια.



Σάββα βλέπω οτι είσαι πολύ σίγουρος αλλά δεν έχεις ιδέα τι γίνεται, 
μάθε λοιπόν ότι σου έρχεται ένα γράμμα απο δικηγορικό γραφείο και ότι έχουν στοιχεία οτι χρησημοποιείς παράνομο λογισμικό ,
Προφανώς υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόπου να το μάθουν , ο ρουφιάνος εννοείται οτι παίρνει καλό ποσοστό  
για ψάξε να μάθεις τι σημαίνει BSA, ανάλογα κάνουν και άλλες εταιρείες.
Μην βρουν αποδείξεις οτι έχεις κάνεις παραγωγή ....

----------


## SProg

> Σάββα βλέπω οτι είσαι πολύ σίγουρος αλλά δεν έχεις ιδέα τι γίνεται



Μαλλον εχω





> έχουν στοιχεία οτι χρησημοποιείς παράνομο λογισμικό



Στοιχεια απο που; Ενημερωσε μας.

----------


## picdev

δεν θα έρθουν σε σένα αλλά σε εταιρείες , κάνε μια αναζήτηση με το ονομα BSA, ανάλογα εκβιαστικά δρουν και άλλες εταιρείες.
Αν εσύ ειχες κανει τη μλκ και σου ερχόταν το γράμμα και σου ζήταγαν να πάρεις μερικές άδειες πχ 10 20 χιλιάδες ευρώ ,
θα είσαι τόσο σίγουρος τι στοιχεία έχουν? και αν πας στο δικαστήριο μπορεί να σου πάρουν 500?
είναι "λίγο" εκβιαστικό.
Πάντως η BSA δίνει μέχρι 10κ στο ρουφιάνο από οτι λέει.

----------


## SProg

Για εταιρεις μιλαω και μονο. Ειδικα σε μεγαλες εταιρειες που σχεδιασμος,παραγωγη και Pick'n'Place γινονται εσωτερικα, κανεις δεν εχει προσβαση στα αρχεια.

Τωρα αν εγω εχω μια αδεια AD09 αλλα τρεχω και σχεδιαζω εγω και αλλοι 30 σχεδιαστες με πειρατικο AD17, παρανομος δεν ειμαι;

----------


## picdev

οι υπολογιστές συχνά συνδέονται στο ιντερνετ , επίσης όπως έγραψα υπάρχουν και οι ρουφιάνοι

----------


## picdev

το egale πήγε στην έκδοση 9, απο την έξοδη 8 και μετα πραγματικά εχουν γινει τεράστιες αλλαγές στο routing, 
επισης ενα αλλο καλό ειναι οτι φτιάχτηκε αυτοματο συστημα σχεδιασης package, δηλαδη εχει τα βασικα package και απλα σεταρεις αποστασεις pin και βασικες διαστάσεις.
εντομεταξύ σου φτιαχνει και 3d package
Ενα αλλο τρελο ειναι οτι απο το datasheet κανεις copy paste pin.
σε 1 χρονο βλεπω να γινεται altium.... παντως πριν μερικούς μηνες μου ηρθε email οτι ανεβασαν ενα πενηνταρικο την συνδρομη

----------

